# Eddie's Modified Mosin Nagant m44 Give your opinion please



## edman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Do you like the modified version or original?*​
Modified444.44%Original555.56%


----------



## edman1 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

As much as I dislike seeing a rifle "Sporterized" they do look good.


----------



## edman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

About Rifles: These are the original stocks, barels, and bolts. All of these rifles were in terrible condition when I purchased them.

First Picture: Is a 1944 Mosin Nagant. I cut the stock down, stripped the stock, re-stained it, and used a special enamel. I blued the barel, and the floor plate. I cut off the bayonet, added a rifle scope mount, cut the bolt and re-attached it in a different position. I then had to carve a goove in the stock to keep the bolt from hitting it.

Second Picture: Is the first rifle and a 1948 Mosin Nagant. I did every thing the same on this rifle as I did with the first one, except I did not add the scope mount. There is a uniqueness about this rifle and that is all three serial numbers match. The number on the barel, bolt, and floor plate are the same.

Third Picture: Is a 1945 Mosin Nagant. I just a few days ago re-worked this gun, so now it looks different then what is shown in the picture. I stripped the stock and stained it to a lighter color. The difference is I did not cut this rifle down like the others, I left all the original parts on it.

[/b][/u]


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't give you my opinion until I know how well they perform in the accuracy category. Looks don't mean much when it comes to guns, IMO.


----------



## edman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Both are on the mark, the one with the scope is my hunting rifle. I took a 300ydr shot up a pipe line, and took a nice buck(one shot drop). i have all the guns i redo checked out by a gunsmith. But thank you for bring that up, I forgot to mention it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

It that case, I am impressed. Way to go.


----------



## edman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you, your opinion means alot I'm need alll the input i can get. just wanted to build a gun that when the owner picks it up he thinks WOW, and not worry about hurting it(the finish is pretty tough and durable). if u saw some thing you did'nt like please tell me about it. :wink:


----------



## Roadsidewarrior (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice I have been working on my Russian1944 M44. Started with complete break down and a good sanding. I made sure not to take off the stamped marks around the stock, I think they give character. Found a bi-pod and a tactical scope mount rail. removing the bayonet and modifying the length of the wood stock { shortening to give a appearance of a longer barrel} threading the end for some cool extra's can't forget a rubber but for my shoulder those 7.62X54 rounds get to you after a bit. I like what you have done to yours. I'll share the pictures soon I think people will be surprised its looking pretty good! thanks for sharing...
Roadside :sniper:


----------



## Deadcalm (Oct 5, 2011)

I like what you did. I have a M91/30 that i need to change around a few things. What scope did you put on it. Keep up the good work. Did not notice the old date of this post, don't know if this guy is around anymore.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Not a fan, I like the original more.

This is more my style. I nailed this one together myself.


----------

